
Show HN: Exermote – Building a Fitness Tracker with Conv LSTM Neural Networks - Lausbert
http://lausbert.com/2017/08/03/exermote/
======
gadders
I'm not a Neural Network expert, but this looks like a really cool project.

~~~
Lausbert
Thanks! It's my reference project to find a paid internship. Hopefully the
interviewer will think similar :)

